# [solved] KVM and routing problems

## pactoo

My KVM host has a bridge and eth0. eth0 is not part of the bridge. The virtual guest is connected to the bridge via tap0. Quite standard. I can ping the host from the guest and vice versa. From the guest I am able to reach br0 as well as eth0. Now I have an additional external host, connected to eth0. I have created a route on that external host that points towards the bridge.

The problem: From that external host I can reach the bridge, but not the virtual client behind. And neither other way round, the virtual client can not reach the external host. 

KVM-Host:

eth0 172.16.35.5/21

br0 192.168.66.1/24

KVM-Guest:

192.168.66.10/24

External Host:

eth1 172.16.39.1/21

route add -net 192.168.66.0/24 gw 172.16.39.1 or route add -net 192.168.66.0/24 dev eth1 # does not make any difference

ip_forward has been enabled and rp.filter disabled on all machines. No iptables is active. However, the bridge seems to have the save mac as tap0. However, I did not set that mac for the bridge anywhere.

Not sure, what is going wrong.

----------

## pactoo

 *pactoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> route add -net 192.168.66.0/24 gw 172.16.39.1 

 

Should have been:

```

route add -net 192.168.66.0/24 gw 172.16.35.5

```

The gateway has to be on the other (kvm host) machine

----------

